# Sig of the Moment 4 - Sign Ups-



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I want at LEAST 6 people to enter, I will not move ahead unless that number is met. Therefore, sign ups will remain open until we have enough with a due date posted afterwards.

Entries will be PM'd to me due to this, I don't want someones entry being posted say, a week earlier than someone elses. 

*RULES
Theme : Freestyle. Anything goes as long as it's within the forums rules (I.E no porn or boobs)

Size : MAX 450X250

Due Date : 22/1/2011

Please PM the entries to me, rather than posting them in this thread. Thanks.


**Prizes*

First place - 200,000 + SOTM 4 userbar (made after the winner has been decided)
Second place - 100,000
Third place - 50,000


Registration -
*
1) D.P
2) Intermission
3) limba
4) Relavate
5) HitOrGetHit
6) M.C
7) Killstarz
8) CutterKick


*​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sign me up.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

you know im in...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in ... pls!


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

im in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am down as usual!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's on baby, get my name in there. I'm excited, I'm pumped, LET'S BREAK THE CHAINS!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

yep, sign me up buddy


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

All done! PM me your entries when you're finished! Voting will be anonymous. Entries need to be in before, or on, the 22nd (Saturday). Voting thread will be up 23rd and will last 3 days.

You can continue to sign up until Saturday if you haven't already done so.

Good luck all!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you gods have to teach me to photoshop one day


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Entry done, and submitted.

really happy with how this one came out


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Put my name down if this isn't a premium kind of thing. Interesting concept, looks fun.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Can you have multiple entries?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, you can change your entry at any time


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Never mind, KryOnicle ... I can't pm you until I have 50 posts


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

email me it: killstarz[at]googlemail.com

and i'll pm him it no problem 



(just replace the [at] with a @


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Recieved 4 entries. Just a reminder to those who haven't done so yet, the due date is tomorrow


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Recieved 4 entries. Just a reminder to those who haven't done so yet, the due date is tomorrow


I will get mine in today. I was just playing around with different styles.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i never got that email from cutterkick.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can get mine in tomorrow. Although if you get all of them today, you can start the voting. Don't want to hold it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll wait Hit don't worry


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Too late to change?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Change what? I've recieved nothing from you so far?

You have until I get on my PC tomorrow morning  (GMT)


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Kry, I've pm'd you cutters entry


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice one !


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Killstarz, I don't mean to be a bother but, if I e-mailed you one more could you send it.
The others were made on photoshop, as my other ones here have been. Their quality is not good, I decided scrapping photoshop and going back to GIMP!
I'll e-mail you them, please send them if you can ... it's alright if you can't though .... I understand that I'm putting a bother on you by asking.

EDIT - I sent it, please try to get it in if it isn't a hinderance to your work or computer time.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey guys ...even tho I dont post as much as I used to I still check back every few days to see what ppl have been up to in the graphics department and these competitions are always great so I would like to add that the 1st place winner will get 100k credits, 2nd 75k and 3rd 50k. So kick ass guys


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> Killstarz, I don't mean to be a bother but, if I e-mailed you one more could you send it.
> The others were made on photoshop, as my other ones here have been. Their quality is not good, I decided scrapping photoshop and going back to GIMP!
> I'll e-mail you them, please send them if you can ... it's alright if you can't though .... I understand that I'm putting a bother on you by asking.
> 
> EDIT - I sent it, please try to get it in if it isn't a hinderance to your work or computer time.


I hasn't arrived buddy but I'll keep checking and if it arrives before the voting thread goes up I'll submit it for you.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Killstarz, thank you for helping a me out as a new member, I'll put something better up for the next time. You're one of the most inventing members I have ever came across on a forum and I've been on a few.
Thanks for your help, I'll be sending you an e-mail for the next SOTM contest.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> Killstarz, thank you for helping a me out as a new member, I'll put something better up for the next time. You're one of the most inventing members I have ever came across on a forum and I've been on a few.
> Thanks for your help, I'll be sending you an e-mail for the next SOTM contest.


Glad to be of help buddy 

Post more, get that post count up and then you can have PMs.

happy to help until then though.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Killstarz said:


> Glad to be of help buddy
> 
> Post more, get that post count up and then you can have PMs.
> 
> happy to help until then though.


I'm on it


----------

